# Drying naturals



## BAR-NONE (May 6, 2013)

Hello, just getting into this sport would like to make my own SS, I would like to try the natural fork route, so I was wondering what is the fattest and best way to dry natural forks


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

fastest way by far is the microwave. its a much discussed subject and quite a few tutorials can be found


----------



## Curtis (Apr 30, 2013)

Its funny that you bring this up now because I'm in the process of drying my first natural fork as we speak!

I'm using forty-five second bursts with my fork in a Ziploc bag. I suck all the air out of the bag before I put it in, and watch it to the point where the bag is fully expanded with hot air and moisture (around 45 seconds). I then take the bag out (wearing oven mitts because its deceivingly hot) and open it, careful not to let the escaping steam burn me. I then take the fork out of the bag, dry the bag with a hand towel, and dab off any moisture from the fork. I wait a little while for the fork to cool down a bit, and repeat the process.

So far it hasn't cracked on me, and there is enough moisture in the bag after each cycle that i can pour a bit into the sink. My fork is pretty big though, and you may not need as much time to fully expand the bag, so keep a watchful eye on your fork as you microwave it. Also, check for cracks after each cycle and let it cool for a while if cracks start to form. When you aren't getting any more moisture in the bag, the fork should be dry. If you go any longer you risk setting it on fire, so be careful.

I'm brand new to this, and this is the method I decided to use my first time. If anything goes wrong with mine I'll be sure to warn you  I hope this helps!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Curtis,

I think that this is really the best way to dry a fork in the micro. It forces you to go slow and there is less chance of scorching the fork. I personally think they split less dried in the micro than naturally.


----------

